# New Blk Mrkt Killswitch



## CJones (Aug 3, 2004)

Did you guys see this yet?

http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/news.php?pg=news


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea it's hot sh!t.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Sick looking bike. I appreciate the pivot at the BB to make it a SS without a tensioner.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Old news and we will all be gray by the time it comes out


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

saw this on decline's feed today..

















































Looks awesome..


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

How much and is it US made?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

terrible said:


> How much and is it US made?


Rumor is $1600 and deffinately NOT US made


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

**** looks so sick


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i'll stick with my Dobermann Le Pink and Transition Double


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Only one very small frame size, :sad:


----------



## aaronrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

quickneonrt said:


> i'll stick with my Dobermann Le Pink and Transition Double


you already have two fully dj bikes, why not get another. hows the double


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/feat...OV-2010-Black-Market-Killswitch,497/sspomer,2

Looks like the rear shock was set up really soft in this video.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

That is sooooo sick!!!!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

The killswitch don't know how i feel about it.
I am still waiting for the double.


----------

